# resin



## Hammonds (Dec 8, 2018)

Where is the best place to buy the 1 Gallon Pt A and Pr B 7 minuets resin?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2018)

Don't know the best place, but Total Boat carries. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2018)

Not sure what your referring to, is that the product name? I use an ap called wikibuy that works with Amazon, maybe other shopping sites too, anyhow if you view a product on Amazon, it will automatically search out if there are better deals and tell you where they are sold, often it is an ebay seller with the best deals... I find it very handy in comparing prices, and it has saved me a few bucks so far.... any how the point of bringing this up is if the resin you seek is sold through Amazon in any way, you can pull it up and see who has the best deal....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 9, 2018)

Alumilite a & b . I found it Thanks!!!


----------

